# ميتالورجيا اللحام



## Khalidmh (1 أغسطس 2006)

تهتم ميتالورجيا اللحام بدراسة تأثير اللحام على المعادن من حيث الخواص الفيزيقية والميكانيكية والتركيب الكيميائي. ومن أساسيات ميتالورجيا اللحام البنية ألمجهريه لوصله اللحام والتي تؤثر في الخواص الميكانيكية - تغيرات اللحام مثل الدورة الحرارية - التفاعلات الكيميائية في المنطقة المنصهرة - العناصر السبائكيه - التركيب الكيميائي لمساعدات الصهر وكل هذه العوامل تؤثر بصفه أساسيه في البنية ألمجهريه لكل من معدن اللحام والمنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة


*الخصائص الميتالورجية لوصلة اللحام*






_دورة الحرارة والبنية ألمجهريه لوصلة اللحام_
تتراوح أعلى درجة حرارة لقوس اللحام بين 5000 إلى 6000ه م نتيجة لهذه الحرارة يتم تسخين وانصهار معدن الأساس بالقرب من القوس وبالتالي إجراء اللحام . ويعبر عن الطاقة الكهربائية المعطاة لوصلة لحام بالدخل الحراري . يتم تسخين وصلة اللحام بسرعة لدرجة حرارة عاليه ثم تبريدها بمعدل عالي بعد إطفاء القوس . ويبين الشكل السابق التغير في درجات الحرارة أثناء اللحام وتشمل وصلة اللحام معدن اللحام المتكون نتيجة انصهار سلك اللحام ومعدن الأساس ، المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة من معدن الأساس ، معدن الأساس غير المتأثر كما هو موضح بالشكل

_خصائص معدن اللحام _
معدن اللحام المنصهر من سلك اللحام يكون غالباً ممتزجا بانتظام مع معدن الأساس المنصهر بحرارة القوس ويكونان معا بركه منصهرة تتجمد من خلال بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية . وعمليه التجمد التي تحدث في اللحام تماثل تلك الخاصة بصب الصلب المنصهر حيث يتكون نتيجة لعمليه التجمد هذه بنيه مجهريه عموديه Columnar Structure وأثناء تجمد معدن اللحام ،تنمو البنية ألمجهريه العمودية من قاع البركة المنصهرة في اتجاه المنطقة المركزية أو السطح طبقاً للتدرج الحراري داخل البركة المنصهرة وفى حالة البنية ألمجهريه العمودية ، فان حجم الحبيبات يكون كبيرا ومما يقلل من متانة الشد والصدم . وفى حالة اللحام متعدد الامرارات ، يتم تسخين الطبقة السابقة لدرجة حرارة أعلى من A3 بواسطة حرارة اللاحقة ثم تبريدها بسرعة ، وبذلك تختفي البنية العمودية في جزء الطبقة السابقة والملاصق للطبقة اللاحقة كما هو مبين في الشكل . وبناء على ذلك فان قيمة الصدم لمعدن اللحام تزداد في حاله اللحام متعدد الامرارات نتيجة لتصغير الحبيبات أو البنية ألمجهريه الدقيقة.

وتتغير خواص معدن اللحام بناء على نوع عملية اللحام وأسلوب اللحام ، أو بمعنى أخر ، فإنها تختلف تبعاً لكمية الدخل الحراري ، دوره الحرارة ، التركيب الكيميائي للمعدن المترسب ونسبه المزج لمعدن الأساس. والعلاقة بين الدخل الحراري والخواص الميكانيكية لمعدن اللحام بالنسبة للصلـب عالي المتانة حيث يتضح أن كل من متانة الشد والصدم تقلان بازدياد الدخل الحراري - وأن نسبه المزج أو التخفيف بمعدن الأساس تتراوح بين 10 -20% في حاله اللحام اليدوي بصفه عامه ، وفى بعض الأحيان تصبح حوالي 60% في حاله لحام القوس المغمور ، ولذلك لا يمكن إهمال تأثير التركيب الكيميائي لمعدن الأساس على معدن اللحام . في حاله وجود اختلاف كبير في التركيب الكيميائي لكل من معدن الأساس ومعدن اللحام وهو أمر لا بد منه عند لحام المعادن غير متشابهه فيجب ملاحظة أن خواص معدن اللحام تتغير طبقاً لعمق التغلغل .




_خصائص المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة (Heat Affected Zone - HAZ )_
يتم تسخين وصله اللحام وتبريدها بسرعة كما هو مبين في الشكل المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة والملاصقة لمعدن اللحام تتعرض لدرجة حرارة قريبه من درجة الانصهار ثم تنخفض درجة حرارتها لتصل إلى درجة حرارة الغرفة خلال فتره زمنيه قصيرة - ويؤثر معدل التبريد على الصلادة - حجم الحبيبات والخواص الميكانيكية للمنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة

كذلك يقل معدل التبريد بزيادة كمية الدخل الحراري ودرجة حرارة معدن الأساس بينما يزداد معدل التبريد بزيادة سمك معدن الأساس 
وتختلف درجة حرارة ومعدل تبريد المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة بناء على المسافة من خط الانصهار بين معدن اللحام والمنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة . وبالتالي نتيجة لهذا الاختلاف الحراري فأن البنية ألمجهريه تختلف بالرغم من عدم لاختلاف التركيب الكيميائي .ويبين الجدول تصنيف البنية ألمجهريه في المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة لملحومات الصلب الكربوني . كما توضح الصورة البنية ألمجهريه للمنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة لصلب يحتوى على 0.35% كربوني.

و تتصلد المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة نتيجة التسخين والتبريد السريع ..ويلاحظ ازدياد الصلادة بصوره ملحوظة نتيجة لمعدل التبريد العالي في الجزء الملاصق لخط الانصهار.

جدول رقم 1 . تصنيف المنطقة المتأثرة في ملحومات الصلب الكربوني 




قد يؤدى تصليد المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة إلى حدوث شروخ نتيجة لانخفاض اللدونه ، وعلى ذلك فمن المستحب تقليل الصلادة إلى أقل ما يمكن للوصول إلى جودة عاليه لوصلة اللحام . ويتحكم في صلادة المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة عنصران أساسيان هما العناصر السبائيكيه في الصلب ومعدل التبريد ولكنها أكثر تأثرا بنسبه الكربون . ومع ذلك ففي حاله الصلب لا يمكن إهمال تأثير العناصر الأخرى بخلاف الكربون ويمكن تحديد المكافئ الكربوني بحساب تأثير العناصر الأخرى مقارنة بالكربون وجمعها معا وعادة تستخدم المعادلة ألأتيه لتقدير التصليد :

Ceq = 1/6 Mn + 1/24 Si + 1/40 Ni + 1/5 Cr + 1/4 Mo

حيث أن ، Ceq تعنى مكافئ الكربون C, Mn, Si ... تعنى نسبة كل عنصر في الصلب وبالنسبة للعلاقة بين أعلى صلادة ومكافئ الكربون لألواح كل من الصلب الكربوني والصلب عالي المتانة بسمك 20مم . بناء على مكافئ الكربون الموضح عاليه فانه يمكن حساب أعلى صلادة من المعادلة ألأتيه:

Hv(max) = (666 x Ceq + 40 ) + 40 

حيث أن ، Hv (max) أعلى صلادة بالفيكر 

تزداد قابلية التشرخ بزيادة الصلادة أو بمعنى أخر بزيادة مكافئ الكربون
. وبجانب مكافئ الكربون ، تتأثر أعلى صلادة في المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة بسمك الوصلة ، الدخل الحراري ، درجة حرارة التسخين السابق للحام. و يتضح من هذا أن أعلى صلادة تقل بزيادة درجة حرارة التسخين المسبق وزيادة كمية الدخل الحراري .

نظرا لأن معادلة مكافئ الكربون لا تشمل على الهيدروجين المذاب وتخانة الوصلة واللذان يؤثران في قابلية التشرخ للصلب عالي المتانة فان المعادلة ألأتيه تستخدم لتقييم قابلية التشرخ في المنطقة المتأثرة بالحرارة لهذا النوع من الصلب :

Pc = C% + Si% / 30 + Mn% / 20 + Cu% / 20 + Ni% /60 + cr% /20 + Mo% /15 
+V% /10 + 5B% + t/600 + H/60 
حيث ، Pc قابلية التشرخ
L تخانة الوصلة (مم)
H الهيدروجين المذاب في معدن اللحام (سم3 /100جم)


برجاء من الاخوة عدم التردد فى السؤال عن أى شيئ خاص بالمقالة


----------



## e7em|e7em (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد
اواد ان اعرف بعض المعلومات عن انواع اللحام لكل معدن
مثل ستانلس ستيل يلحم بالارجون وهكذا .... 
وكيف تتم عملية اللحام الصحيح ( زاوية اللحام ، منطقة اللحام ، وو )
اذا ممكن تزودنا بالمعلومات المفيدة مثل هذي


----------



## محمد حمزه (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا
بارك الله فيك ...... وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## Khalidmh (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ e7em|e7em
أن شاء الله سوف اتحدث فى موضوعات مستقلة عن طرق اللحام المختلفة وعن لحام الارجون وكذلك تصميم وصلات اللحام واعدادها
اما الان فنحن نتناول اللحام من وجه نظر الميتالورجيا.........:2:


----------



## Khalidmh (2 أغسطس 2006)

*المركبات الغازية في المعدن المترسب*

يغطى المعدن المنصهر أثناء اللحام يكون بغازات مختلفة ويمتص كميات كبيره من الأكسجين والنتروجين والهيدروجين في فتره زمنيه قصيرة . كما هو واضح في الجدول فان المعدن المترسب يحتوى على كمية كبيره من الغازات إذا ما قورن بالصلب ،مما يؤثر على قابلية اللحام وينتج عنه فجوات غازيه وشروخ وتقصف.

أمثله لنسب الأكسجين والنتروجين والهيدروجين في كل من المعدن المترسب والصلب 





1- الهيدروجين 
يذوب الهيدروجين في شكل ذرات في أطوار الصلب والسائل بدون تكون مركبات .ونظراً لصغر القطر الذرى للهيدروجين فانه ينتشر ويتحرك بسهوله داخل الشبكية البلورية للمعدن . كميه الهيدروجين الناتجة من المعدن المترسب باستعمال سلك لحام E6010 أعلى منها في حاله استعمال سلك لحام E7016 ، وأعلى أيضاً بكثير من الحد الأقصى لذوبان الهيدروجين في الحديد ومن ثم سينتشر في اللحام مسبباً شروخاً وفجوات غازيه 

2- الأكسجين 
يترسب الأكسجين في المعدن المترسب على هيئة أكسيدات مثل أكسيد السيلكون وأكسيد المنجنيز وأكسيد الحديد والتي يمكن أن يبقى في المعدن المترسب كخبث على أشكال كرويه حيث أنه من الصعب أحياناً إزالة الخبث المنصهر نتيجة لمعدل التبريد السريع بعد اللحام.

كما هو موضح في الجدول فإن نسبة الأكسجين في المعدن المترسب أعلى من تلك الموجودة بالصلب بحوالي عشرة أضعاف . يوجد الأكسجين كشوائب غير معدنية في المعدن المترسب وله تأثير ضار على خواص الصدم.

3- النتروجين 
يدخل النتروجين إلى المعدن المترسب من الجو المحيط نتيجة حماية غير كافيه لبركة اللحام . تتراوح نسبة النتروجين في المعدن المترسب باللحام اليدوي ما بين 0.008 إلى 0.02 % بصرف النظر عن نوع الالكترود المغطى وذلك في حاله اللحام باستعمال الطول القياسي للقوس بصفه عامه . هذه النسبة أعلى بكثير من تتلك الموجودة بالصلب . يسبب النتروجين زيادة في متانة الشد والصلادة إلا أنه يقلل الصدم وممكن أن يسبب ترسيب النتريدات تقصفا ولكن إضافة نسبه صغيره من النتروجين للصلب الأوستينتيتى المقاوم للصدأ ممكن أن يؤدى إلى زيادة المتانة . ويلاحظ أن نسبة النتروجين في المعدن المترسب تتأثر بالرياح الجوية وطول القوس أثناء اللحام .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الهام الذى يهم مهندسى الفلزات العاملين فى مجال البترول ونأمل منك الاستمرار فى هذا الموضوع حتى تتم الفائده الكاملة منه وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك [/frame]


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

انا طالب ادرس لحام انابيب البترول واريد شرح تفصيلى للحام الانابيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء.............


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

ايضا سوال اخر انا ادرس كورسات قصيرة للحام الانابيب هل يمكننى الاستفادة من الكورس والعمل به 
مدة الكورس 4شهور مع مراعات انا المعهد الذى ادرس فيه معهد معترف به .............


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 أغسطس 2006)

أن أنت يا دكتور خالد ....... لماذا توقفت عن المشاركة .... أسأل الله أن يكون المانع خيرا


----------



## Khalidmh (14 أغسطس 2006)

أعتذر عن التأخر فى استكمال الموضوع ولكن كنت منتظر اسئلة أو استفسارات حول نفس الموضوع 
قد أكون أخطأت لدخولى مباشرة الي متالورجيا اللحام دون التحدث عن اساسيات الميتالورجبا ولكن أعتقد اننى أخاطب متخصصين فى هذا المجال وعل اى حال سوف أعرض لاحقا وفي نفس الموضوع بعض من اساسيات الميتالورجيا والتى تهم مهندس اللحام

الاخ ابراهيم سوف اتحدث فى موضوع مستقل عن لحام المواسير


----------



## Khalidmh (14 أغسطس 2006)

- أساسيات ميتالورجيا الصلب المقاوم للصدأ Stainless steel 
الصلب المقاوم للصدأ عباره عن سبيكه تحتوى أساساً على الحديد وهناك مجموعتان من هذا الصلب هما المجموعه 300 ، المجموعه 400

العنصران الأساسيان فى الصلب المقاوم للصدأ هما الكروم والنيكل . يعتبر الكروم عنصر أساسى فى هذا النوع من الصلب لأنه يكون أكسيد الكروم الذى يغطى سطح الصلب ويحميه من الصدأ . أقل نسبه كروم ضرورية للحصول على صلب مقاوم للصدأ هى 12% تقريباً . مجموعه 400 من هذا الصلب هى المحتويه على الحديد والكروم وهى قابله للمغنطه كما هو الحال فى الصلب الكربونى باضافة كل من الكروم والنيكل للحديد يتم الحصول على مجموعه 300 لهذا الصلب وهى غير قابله للمغنطه

بصفه عامه فإن سبائك الصلب المقاوم للصدأ لها مقاومه ممتازه للتأكل والأكسده بعض هذه السبائك لها خواص فيزيقيه محسنه عند درجات الحراره العاليه نتيجه إضافه عناصر سبائيكيه أخرى . يعتبر الكروم هو العنصر الرئيسى فى جميع أنواع الصلب المقاوم للصدأ حيث أن نسبته تتراوح ما بين 12 الى حوالى 30%

يوجد ثلاثة أنواع أساسيه للصلب المقاوم للصدأ هى :
1- الصلب المارتنزيتى المقاوم للصدأ
2- الصلب الفريتى المقاوم للصدأ
3- الصلب الأوستنتيتى المقاوم للصدأ

كل من الصلب المارتنزيتى والفيريتى المقاوم للصدأ عباره عن سبائك مختلفه النسب من الحديد والكربون والكروم . فى حالة وجود النيكل فأن نسبته تقل عادة عن 1.5 - 4%.

يبين شكل رقم 1 منحنى الاتزان للحديد والكروم . المنطقه الموجوده فى أقصى الجانب الأيسر من المنحنى توضح أن الأوستنيت ممكن أن يكون موجوداً فقط فى الحديد الخالى من الكربون مع وجود كروم حتى نسبة 12% تقريباً . باضافة الكربون وبناء على نسبته المضافه فمن الممكن أن تمتد منطقة الأوستنتيت حتى 18% كروم فى الحديد

وهناك الصلب المقاوم للصدأ الفيريتى يحتوى على نسبة عاليه من الكروم ونسبه منخفضه من الكربون فى الحديد وطور الفيريت فى هذا النوع من الصلب يظل ثابت ومستقراً حتى نقطة الانصهار للصلب . بمعنى أخر لا يوجد تحول طورى فى هذا الصلب .






1 - الصلب المارتنزيتى المقاوم للصدأMartensitic Stainless steel 
هذا النوع من الصلب هو جزء من مجموعه سبائك 400 وهو قابل للتصليد بالمعالجه الحراريه . ولذلك يجب أخذ هذه النقطه فى الاعتبار عند لحام هذا النوع من الصلب .بحيث يشتمل أسلوب لحام الصلب المقاوم للصدأ المارتنزيتى على كل من التسخين السابق والتسخين اللاحق للحام وذلك لتقليل أو منع تكون المارتنزيت فى المنطقه المتأثره بالحراره لوصلة اللحام.
تتراوح نسب الكروم فى هذا النوع من الصلب من 12 حتى 17% تقريباً مجالات استعمال هذا الصلب تشمل أدوات تناول الطعام كالسكاكين والشوك والملاعق - شفرات الحلاقه وتطبيقات أخرى تتطلب قابلية الاحتفاظ بدرجة عاليه من الصلاده

2 - الصلب الفريتى المقاوم للصدأFerretic Stainless Steel 
يحتوى الفريتى الصلب المقاوم للصدأ على نسب كروم تتراوح من 17 حتى 27% تقريباً بدون اضافات ملموسه من النيكل والكربون أو أى عناصر أخرى تساعد فى تكوين الاوستينيت .

ويعتبر هذا النوع من الصلب غير قابل للتصليد ويحتفظ بطور الفريت حتى نقطة انصهار الصلب كما هو موضح فى منحنى الاتزان للحديد والكروم فى شكل رقم 1 . بمعنى أخر لا يتكون أو ستينيت فى هذا الصلب مع التسخين بالرغم من أن هذا الصلب يعتبر غير قابل للتصليد ، فان بعض أنواعه ممكن أن تحتوى على أوستنيت عند حدود الحبيبات الذى قد يتحول الى مارتنزيت فى المنطقه المتاثره بالحراره أثناء تبريد المعدن.

الصلب الفريتى المقاوم للصدأ معرض لنمو زائد فى الحبيبات عند تعرضه لدرجات حراره أعلى من 1100ه م ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك فى المنطقه المتأثره بالحراره من معدن الأساس بعد تبريد وصلة اللحام . لحسن الحظ فانه يمكن تصغير الحبيبات بالمعالجه الحراريه اللاحقه لللحام ، التىتحسن من متانته أيضاً .

ممكن استعمال سلك لحام من نفس النوع للحام سبائك الصلب الفريتى المقاوم للصدأ .إلا أنه يفضل استخدام اسلاك لحام من الصلب الأوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ 312 ، 310 أو 309 للحام الصلب الفريتى المقاوم للصدأ .

3 - الصلب الأوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ Austenitic Staniless Steel 
هذا النوع من الصلب عباره عن سبائك من الحديد والكروم والنيكل أيضاً مضافاً اليه نسب مختلفه من الكربون وعناصر سبائكيه أخرى للحصول على خواص معينه مثل مقاومة التأكل والأكسده والمتانه عند درجات الحراره العاليه وقابلية اللحام.

البنيه المجهريه للأوستنيت تظل ثابته وغير متغيره عند جميع درجات الحراره وذلك بإضافة النيكل ونسب أقل من الكربون والمنجنيز وهذا يعنى عدم تحول الأوستنيت الى فيريت عند أى درجة حراره.
و الصلب الاوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ لا يمكن تصليده بالمعالجه الحراريه حيث لا يحدث تحول الى فيريت وهى ميزه لعدم امكانيه تصليد أى جزء فى معدن الأساس هذا النوع من الصلب له قابليه لحام ممتازه وذلك لجميع سبائك المجموعه 300 .

وكذلك فليس من الضرورى عمل تسخين سابق للحام بل على العكس يجب تجنب التسخين المسبق تماماً كما يجب أن تكون درجة الحراره بين الامرارات أقل من 95ه م. 

4 - اسلاك اللحام للصلب المقاوم للصدأ
لعل أحد أهم العوامل فى اختيار سلك اللحام هى مضاهاته معدن الأساس بقدر الامكان فى التركيب الكيميائى والمتانه ومقاومة التأكل والأكسده.بالرغم من عدم وجود ألفا فيريت فى الصلب الاوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ فانه عاده يحتوى على نسبه صغيره من دلتا فيريت . وتعتبر هذه ميزه حيث أنها تساعد فى تقليل امكانية التشرخ على الساخن فى اللحام أثناء دورة التبريد كذلك فالتحكم فى نسبة الفيريت الموجود فى الصلبالاوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ هام للغايه فاضافه نسبه صغيره من دلتا فيريت تقلل مشاكل اللحام الخاصه بالتشرخ على الساخن لمعدن اللحام.
الشكل رقم 2 يوضح الطور المتوقع بعد عملية اللحام من واقع تحليل معدن اللحام ومعدل التبريد ويجب ان يوضع فى الحسبان ان ذلك الشكل ليس منحنى طور ثنائي





5 - طور سيجما Sigma phase 
بالرغم من أن وجود الفيريت فى معدن اللحام له ميزه فى عملية اللحام الإ أنه قد يسبب مشاكل بالنسبه للخواص الفيزيقيه عند درجات الحراره العاليه أثناء الاستخدام .ذلك لأن بعض سبائك الصلب الاوستنتيتى المقاوم للصدأ وبالأخص تلك المحتويه على فيريت تكون طوراً هشاً يعرف بطور سيجما عند تعرضها لدرجات حراره ما بين 480 الى 960 م ويترسب طور سيجما بسرعه زائده عند درجات حراره معينه خلال هذا المدى الحرارى فى خلال وقت قصير جداً . كمثال فان طور سيجما سوف يترسب فى أقل من ساعه عند درجة حراره 840 م.

ونتيجه لترسيب طور سيجما يقل كل من مقاومة التأكل ولدونه الصلب فى حين تزداد صلاده الصلب وتقل متانته بصوره واضحه . بالرغم من أنه يمكن التخلص من طور سيجما بالتلدين عند درجات حراره أعلى من 980م ، إلا أنه من الأفضل اختيار السبائك المناسبه وبالأخص عند استعمالها عند درجات حراره أعلى من 540م ، فيجب تأن تكون نسبة دلتا فيريت الموجوده فى السبيكه التى تم اختيارها فى أقل حد ممكن . كذلك عند أختيار سلك اللحام للصلب المقاوم للصدأ المستخدم فى درجات الحراره العاليه . يجب أن يكون هو أيضا منخفض فى نسبة دلتا فيريت وذلك لتحاشى طور سيجما فى معدن اللحام المترسب.





6 - ترسيب الكربيدات
يوجد مدى حرارى حرج يجب أن يأخذ فى الاعتبار فى حاله لحام الصلب الاوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ أو تسخينه .ذلك انه فى مدى الحرارى ما بين 430 الى 820م ، يتحد الكروم مع الكربون لتكوين كربيدات كروم عند الحدود الفاصله للحبيبات ونتيجه لذلك تفقتد مناطق المعدن حول حدود الحبيبات الحمايه التى يوفرها أكسيد الكروم وتصبح عرضه للتأكل بسهوله.

وأثناء اللحام يحدث ترسيب للكربيدات فى المناطق المتأثره بالحراره من معدن الاساس إذا ما يتم تعريضها للمدى الحرارى الحرج . لفتره زمنيه كافيه لاتحاد الكربون بالكروم وتزداد الخطوره الناتجه عن ترسيب الكربيدات بزيادة هذه الفتره الزمنيه.

وهناك طرق عديده لتقليل أو منع ترسيب الكربيدات فى الصلب الأوستنيتى المقاوم للصدأ ومن أهمها :-
1.	تسخين المعدن لدرجة حراره أعلى من 980م ثم تبريده سريعاً بالطش. هذه المعالجه الحراريه تعمل على ذوبان كربيدات وبالتالى اعادة توزيع الكروم بشكل منتظم داخل الحبيبات وحول الحدود الفاصله بينها .كما أن التبريد السريع يمنع ترسيب الكربيدات بتبريد المعدن فى أقل وقت ممكن خلال المدى الحرارى الحرج.
2.	تقليل نسبه الكربون فى الصلب المقاوم للصدأ بالدرجه الكافيه بحيث عندما يتم ترسيب كربيدات الكروم تكون غير مؤثره على كفاءة حماية الحبيبات والمناطق القريبه من الحدود بينها من التأكل فى المحاليل . الأنواع ذات الكربون المنخفض بالنسبه لكل من معدن الأساس وسلك اللحام يضاف النهايتها حرف L أو يشار اليها بالحروف (ELC)
3.	اضافه عنصر لتثبت الكربون مثل النيييوم (N6) أو التيتانيوم (Ti) لمعدن الأساس أو سلك اللحام. حيث أن لكل فيهما قابليه اكبر للاتحاد بالكربون عنها فى حالة الكروم فيصبح الكربون المتاح للاتحاد مع الكروم قليل جداً وغالباً ما يستخدم هذا النوع من الصلب فى التطبيقات التىيصعب فيها التحكم فى درجة الحراره خلال المدى الحرارى الحرج.


----------



## mohamed reda (16 أغسطس 2006)

_شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمةونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## مهاجر (21 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير يا أبو أحمد 

وكما عودتنا معلومات قيمة ​


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اين انت يا دكتور خالد لعل المانع خيرا


----------



## prof mido (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم
احيكم علي هذا الكم من المعلومات القيمه
ونرجو المزيد:55:


----------



## حازم محمد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamad06 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks a lot
do u have any books about underwater welding??


----------



## يقظان القيسي (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي فتحي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

معلمات رائعة جدا جدا مهندس على الاجهورى


----------



## احمد العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو التعمق اكثر لأنك تتقدم بالموضوع الى فئةمتخصصة كما لايخفى عليك


----------



## midoglgl (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله وخيرا وشكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل وقيم مشكور


----------



## نايف علي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياأبا أحمد 
واصل وصلك الله بهديه


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*التاكل*

شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمة التى احتواها موضوعكم ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## iwemohamed (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*iwe_m-ali-3eed**************

_شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة_


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مارس 2007)

جز اك الله خير الجزاء 


عندي رجاء (ارجو عدم تعريب كل المصطلحات حتى لا تبدو غريبه ويصبح الموضوع ممل)

مع خالص تقديري

Metallurgy engineer


----------



## habloon (17 مارس 2007)

بجد مشكور والله ربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## حميد 84 (2 أبريل 2007)

ابحث انى موضوع يفيدنى فى مشروع تخرجى والمشروع يتحدث عن تأثير المعالجه الحراريه على الخواص الميكانيكيه


----------



## حميد 84 (2 أبريل 2007)

اريد مشاريع تخرج عن المعالجه الحراريه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

فينك يادكتور خالد وحشتنى مواضيعك


----------



## iwemohamed (15 مايو 2007)

peace be upon you


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

افادك الله و ربنا يكرمك برحمته و يذيدك من نعيمه


----------



## يقظان القيسي (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمة التى احتواها موضوعكم ونتمنى المزيد
جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Khalidmh (8 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر لطول الغياب بسبب ضغوط العمل حيث اننى أعمل فى اليابان كباحث زائر فى مشروع اللحام والاصلاح تحت الماء بالليزر والذي يهدف الى اعادة تأهيل و صيانة المحطات النووية. وأتمنى اليوم الذى يمكن تطبيق مشروعات مماثلة فى بلادنا.
و لا يزال موضوع ميتالورجيا الحام مفتوح للمناقشة والاستفسارات.
فى رعاية الله


----------



## aircraft (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة التى تدل على التمكن الكامل للموضوع 
:20:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 أغسطس 2007)

Khalidmh قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أعتذر لطول الغياب بسبب ضغوط العمل حيث اننى أعمل فى اليابان كباحث زائر فى مشروع اللحام والاصلاح تحت الماء بالليزر والذي يهدف الى اعادة تأهيل و صيانة المحطات النووية. وأتمنى اليوم الذى يمكن تطبيق مشروعات مماثلة فى بلادنا.
> و لا يزال موضوع ميتالورجيا الحام مفتوح للمناقشة والاستفسارات.
> فى رعاية الله



وفقك الله ونتمنى ان نرى مشروعات مماثلة فى بلدنا​


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank u dr Khaled Wa In shaa Allah We see u soon 
Ahmed Fouad NCWM & AOI Engine Factory


----------



## احمد1970 (12 يونيو 2008)

*ميتالورجيا اللحام + هندسة لحام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء الكرام
ارجوا ممن يملك اي من هذين الكتابين تزويدي بهما لاني في امس الحاجة لهما
وبارك الله فيكم وفي ابنائكم 
والكتابان هما
(ميتالورجيا اللحام + هندسة لحام)


----------



## emaf (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سوف تجد هذان الكتان على الرابط التالى 


http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de/welding.html


----------



## مجدى المليجى (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## brain storming (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت والله
افيدونى فى مجال اللحام وكيفية العمل فيه
حيث ان هذا المجال مسيطر على تماما وارجوا ان اعمل بيه 
وشكرا


----------



## ظل الزيزفون (15 أبريل 2009)

*تسلم*



emaf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سوف تجد هذان الكتان على الرابط التالى
> 
> 
> http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de/welding.html


 تسلم اخينا الكريم وعاشت ايدك ووفقك الله لمايحه ويرضاه


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 أبريل 2009)

http://www.freebookspot.ws/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=11218



http://www.freebookspot.ws/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=11217


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 مايو 2010)

موضوع جامد جامد بجد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجوا من لديه بحث أو معلومات كبيرة على لحام الحدادة ( تشكيل المعادن باللحام ) وأرجو أن ترسل بالاميل [email protected]مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (19 يونيو 2010)

اللحام الحدادي ( لحام بالحدادة )


----------



## السيد احمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عادل الموسوي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aymankoo (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخوتي اعينوني في ال hot tapping &stoppling وجزيتم خيرا*


----------

